# Multiplayer 15 puzzle sim



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Download link: https://slidysim.000webhostapp.com/



Spoiler: Features




Supports any puzzle from 2x2 to 1000x1000
Lots of customisation options (colour schemes, controls, animations, etc)
Multiplayer
Relays, marathons, multiple "display types", multiple scramblers
Stores complete information of PBs (time, movecount, TPS, scramble, solution)
A statistics window to see information about your current session/your PBs
A leaderboard that you can upload your PBs to so you can compare your times with everyone elses
A puzzle solver
Ability to save puzzles midway through a solve






Spoiler: How to use multiplayer



Hosting a server:

Open the command prompt (go to start->run, or press win+R, and type cmd)
In the command prompt, type ipconfig
Look for the IPv4 address and the default gateway
Type the default gateway in the url bar in your browser
Log in to your router (if you dont know the username or password try putting them both as "admin")
Find the port forwarding option (probably under advanced settings)
Set the port to 1234 (if there's an option for start port and end port, put them both as 1234). Set the IP address to your IPv4 from cmd. If there's an option, set the protocol type to TCP.
Open the sim, go to multiplayer and click start server
Go to www.cmyip.com to find your external IP address. This is what you need to give to other people so they can connect to your server. To connect to your own server, put the IP address as "localhost"
If you do this and it doesn't work, try allowing TCP port 1234 through the firewall
To join someone elses server, you don't need to port forward, you just need their external IP address.





Spoiler: How to use the leaderboard




Open the sim, click leaderboards
From here you can change the filters to whatever you want, and click get leaderboard to see the leaderboard
To put your PBs on the leaderboard, click leaderboard account and choose a username and password, enter your email address and click create account
You should receive an email with an account activation link. Click it, then go back to the sim and enter your username and password and login. Make sure that the "log in automatically" box is checked, so you won't need to keep manually logging in.
Click add PBs to the leaderboard. Depending on how many PBs you have, this might only take a second or 2, or a minute or so. You should see a popup box letting you know when your PBs have finished uploading.
When you are logged in, any new PBs you get will be automatically uploaded to the leaderboard.






Spoiler: Controls




Spacebar: scramble the puzzle
Escape: reset the puzzle to its solved state (this will delete your current session)
+: increase puzzle size
-: decrease puzzle size
Ctrl and +: increase the height of the puzzle
Ctrl and -: decrease the height of the puzzle
Alt and +: increase the width of the puzzle
Alt and -: decrease the width of the puzzle
Ctrl and enter: enter fullscreen mode with the standard UI
Alt and enter: enter fullscreen mode with the normal UI hidden and just a timer shown
Ctrl and C: copy the state of the puzzle to the clipboard (also works for any puzzle on multiplayer, just cilck the one you want to copy from first)
Ctrl and V: paste a scramble from the clipboard, or paste moves from the clipboard and apply them to the puzzle (replays)
Ctrl and Z: retry the scramble from the previous solve
Ctrl and P: render an image of the current puzzle
F1-F12: Load the solve saved in slot 1-12
Ctrl and F1-F12: Save the current solve to slot 1-12
Page up: Zoom in
Page down: Zoom out
Home: Reset zoom






Spoiler: Images


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2013)

Oo, cool. Will try.


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 28, 2013)

/me begins 15puzzling


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

awesomeeee

edit: will you fix the numbers so that they will be centered? It seems like a small thing but it really bugs me


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

How can I stop this coming up every time I try using it?


----------



## Owen (Sep 28, 2013)

Is there a server up I can connect to?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 28, 2013)

Is this similar to ttw?


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> How can I stop this coming up every time I try using it?



Try download this file and putting it into your folder.

Btw, just got a tps pb of 8.5... Previous was 7.2


----------



## uvafan (Sep 28, 2013)

How exactly is this used? I downloaded the files and opened the sim but I can't figure it out.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

uvafan said:


> How exactly is this used? I downloaded the files and opened the sim but I can't figure it out.



space to scramble, arrow keys to move the pieces (or whatever you change the controls to)


----------



## uvafan (Sep 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> space to scramble, arrow keys to move the pieces (or whatever you change the controls to)



Thanks, and how does the multiplayer work? That was my main question, should've been more specific sorry.


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Try download this file and putting it into your folder.


That's MSVC*P*100, not MSVC*R*100. And the MSCVR from that website that didn't work either. I still get the same message.

EDIT: I got the message I need MSVCR after downloading MSVCP. It wasn't the same message, so you didn't give me the wrong link. My mistake. But it still hasn't worked and I'm getting a MSVCR100 message.
EDIT2: new screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/LXqaVRW.png


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, ben!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> That's MSVC*P*100, not MSVC*R*100. And the MSCVR from that website that didn't work either. I still get the same message.
> 
> EDIT: I got the message I need MSVCR after downloading MSVCP. It wasn't the same message, so you didn't give me the wrong link. My mistake. But it still hasn't worked and I'm getting a MSVCR100 message.



did you download both of them


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> did you download both of them


Yea, just updated previous post with screenshot.


----------



## uvafan (Sep 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Yea, just updated previous post with screenshot.



Try extracting slidysim and the server files out of the zips.

EDIT: wait nvm i think you did sorry i'm stupid

oh yeah also thanks ben this is much better than the last sim I was using, just got a sub15 avg12.


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Yea, just updated previous post with screenshot.



It's because you didn't extract the dll's from the setup .exe


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> It's because you didn't extract the dll's from the setup .exe


How do I do that?


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> How do I do that?



Just double click the dll's. Don't use that website again, it gives you a setup instead of the direct dll, so beware that the setup doesn't install any unwanted programs, make sure you agree only to the things you want in the wizard.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Just double click the dll's. Don't use that website again, it gives you a setup instead of the direct dll, so beware that the setup doesn't install any unwanted programs, make sure you agree only to the things you want in the wizard.



okso no dont do that

you downloaded something stupid, just delete those 2 files, go back to the page and click download zip file instead of download fixer


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso no dont do that
> 
> you downloaded something stupid, just delete those 2 files, go back to the page and click download zip file instead of download fixer


Thanks! That's worked.
First solve was NL PB (11.206) and TPS PB (8.478).

EDIT: Is there a way to save your settings if you exit?


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso no dont do that
> 
> you downloaded something stupid, just delete those 2 files, go back to the page and click download zip file instead of download fixer



Yeah, do that actually. 

Is there a way to view your PB tps on the timer?



TDM said:


> Thanks! That's worked.
> First solve was NL PB (11.206) and TPS PB (8.478).



Wanna play together?



TDM said:


> EDIT: Is there a way to save your settings if you exit?



Line 3 in OP.


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Wanna play together?


Yea! But... how?


Wassili said:


> Line 3 in OP.


Line 3 is how to download.


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Yea! But... how?
> 
> Line 3 is how to download.



ctrl + f1-f12 to save, f1-f12 to load.

damnit, I'm at a friends house so I can't port forward the server, maybe you'll be able to do it? look up "how to port forward a server <insert your router provider name>" on google


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> ctrl + f1-f12 to save, f1-f12 to load.


That doesn't save settings.


> damnit, I'm at a friends house so I can't port forward the server, maybe you'll be able to do it? look up "how to port forward a server <insert your router provider name>" on google


I can't find anything that works


----------



## Owen (Sep 28, 2013)

This sim is actually a lot faster than strakerak's. After about 1000 solves on that one, it slows down.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

okso I fixed the bug where spamming moves on a server causes it to crash when someone connects (well, i think i did anyway)

*redownload client and server*



Wassili said:


> Is there a way to view your PB tps on the timer?



doesnt store movecount/tps pbs currently, might add it though



TDM said:


> Is there a way to save your settings if you exit?



no but ill add that soon


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok I believe to have setup everything correctly for a mp server, could someone try connecting? IP: 192.168.1.17


----------



## uvafan (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't understand the port fowarding thing, can someone explain it?


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

uvafan said:


> I don't understand the port fowarding thing, can someone explain it?



1. Go to cmd
2. Type ipconfig
3. Find "Default gateway" 
4. Enter the IP in the URL of your browser
5. Login to your router settings
6. Each router is different, so I recommend looking up a tutorial for your router. If you can't find anything look through all your settings till you find "Port Forwarding" 
7. In your Start Port put 1234, and same for the End Port. In the IP address put your ipv4 address found in the ipconfig in your cmd window. Finally, for the protocol put TCP


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Ok I believe to have setup everything correctly for a mp server, could someone try connecting? IP: 192.168.1.17



thats your internal ip

go to www.cmyip.com for your external ip


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> thats your internal ip
> 
> go to www.cmyip.com for your external ip



Really? How come I can't join my own server using the external IP? Or should I have put the external IP in the port forwarding settings?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Really? How come I can't join my own server using the external IP? Or should I have put the external IP in the port forwarding settings?



you did the port forwarding correctly. to connect to your own server put the ip as "localhost"


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

when I join with localhost the server crashes...  and I did download your newer server


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> when I join with localhost the server crashes...  and I did download your newer server



what OS?


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> what OS?



win7 64bit


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wassili said:


> win7 64bit



me too. idk then

does it say "<username> joined" in the server window before it crashes or not?

add me on skype if you haf it


----------



## Wassili (Sep 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> me too. idk then
> 
> does it say "<username> joined" in the server window before it crashes or not?
> 
> add me on skype if you haf it



it only says someone joined when I use the internal IP, but with localhost it crashes. skype is imwassili


----------



## Stefan (Sep 28, 2013)

Owen said:


> Is there a server up I can connect to?



Your avatar doesn't look solvable. What's the supposed goal state?


----------



## Owen (Sep 29, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Your avatar doesn't look solvable. What's the supposed goal state?



1 2 3 4 5 6 x 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 14 16 I guess. Not sure if it's solvable though.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2013)

Owen said:


> 1 2 3 4 5 6 x 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 14 16 I guess. Not sure if it's solvable though.



I guess the "14 14" should be "14 15" but even then it's unclear what you mean as you gave me a one-dimensional description of a two-dimensional thing. Did you mean row-wise or column-wise? Left to right or right to left? Upwards or downwards? Or a spiral or something else? I'm actually serious about this, as the "obvious" goal is *not* reachable. And if that picture isn't valid, you should feel appropriately embarrassed for wearing it


----------



## Wassili (Sep 29, 2013)

That's just like pictures of cubes with the wrong color scheme, it's artists that have no knowledge of the puzzle.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 29, 2013)

How is melting cube the wrong color scheme? I'm pretty sure that's right.
I may be stupid though since I don't have a cube with me to check and I'm too lazy to reach over and look at it.


----------



## TDM (Sep 29, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> How is melting cube the wrong color scheme? I'm pretty sure that's right.
> I may be stupid though since I don't have a cube with me to check and I'm too lazy to reach over and look at it.


The centres are fine, but there's a corner with white and yellow on it and an edge with blue and green.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 29, 2013)

TDM said:


> The centres are fine, but there's a corner with white and yellow on it and an edge with blue and green.



Turn the white face with 180 degrees. Now the white-orange-yellow corner is in its place (cannot be elsewhere because of the centers), and:
Blue is opposite to orange,
Red is opposite to yellow,
White is opposite to green.

So the edges are fine! Nothing is bad with them.

However, *there is* a problem: the yellow-orange-white and the yellow-orange-unknown corners. Both has the same colors with same direction (orange-yellow-something in clockwise!), which is impossible. On one corner the orange-yellow should be counter-clockwise. But as far as I can see, that is the only problem. Swap the orange and yellow on the unknown corner, and you get a perfect (solvable) cube.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 29, 2013)

Wassili said:


> That's just like pictures of cubes with the wrong color scheme, it's artists that have no knowledge of the puzzle.


Except in this case the artist was Owen  To me it looks clear that his avatar was originally a 4x4 magic square, and he got rid of one of the numbered cells to make it look like a 15 puzzle.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 29, 2013)

okso added support for custom controls (and fixed anoder little bug that I noticed earlier). redownload client

for custom controls, make a file called controls.txt, go to http://www.asciitable.com/ and look under the Dec column for wich keys you want. in controls.txt, type those 4 numbers. first one is left, second is right, third is up, fourth is down.


----------



## Owen (Sep 29, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I guess the "14 14" should be "14 15" but even then it's unclear what you mean as you gave me a one-dimensional description of a two-dimensional thing. Did you mean row-wise or column-wise? Left to right or right to left? Upwards or downwards? Or a spiral or something else? I'm actually serious about this, as the "obvious" goal is *not* reachable. And if that picture isn't valid, you should feel appropriately embarrassed for wearing it



The picture is a reference to "Masquerade" by Kit Williams. I did not draw it.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Except in this case the artist was Owen  To me it looks clear that his avatar was originally a 4x4 magic square, and he got rid of one of the numbered cells to make it look like a 15 puzzle.



Darn, I should have seen the magic square. With Owen's help I found the original now:
http://www.treasureclub.net/publichunts/masquerade/masqpenny.jpg
I guess this *is* the goal state then.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 29, 2013)

I guess I was close, but wrong - the missing square was in the original artwork!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 3, 2013)

new version (client only)

fixed bug where 3 clients on 1 server would crash the 3rd client that joined
removed pb popup boxes and replaced with blue text instead
added usernames to player window

downroad in op


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 3, 2013)

This is so addicting and fun, thanks Ben


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 4, 2013)

whats the difference between fringe and fringe 2?

also, you have it save colour scheme and size


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> whats the difference between fringe and fringe 2?


They use different colours. Try it with Rainbow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2013)

TDM said:


> They use different colours. Try it with Rainbow.



no

try them on reqtangles


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> no
> 
> try them on reqtangles


I was thinking Rainbow and Rainbow 2 :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2013)

relay/marathon added (with pbs n stuff too)
stupid multiplater bug fixed

*redownload client and server*


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't have the most recent version, but you didn't mention anything about this in your last post, so I'm guessing this isn't fixed yet:





The single is a PB as well as the Ao100, but only the Ao100 is blue.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 12, 2013)

TDM said:


> I don't have the most recent version, but you didn't mention anything about this in your last post, so I'm guessing this isn't fixed yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats never happened to me, what dose your PBs/4x4.txt file say ?


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> thats never happened to me, what dose your PBs/4x4.txt file say ?


I've got a new PB single now... I should probably have got a screenshot earlier. It probably isn't relevant now, but the .txt file is 8.241 11.195 12.818 13.802 13.974 .


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 12, 2013)

okso your single pb was 8.241


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso your single pb was 8.241


Nope. I did check what my PB was after that solve in the Stats window and it was 8.512 - the same time. I remember beating that time afterwards - it was my first sup-9.5 TPS solve. My PB at the time of the screenshot and that time were the same when it happened.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 12, 2013)

TDM said:


> Nope. I did check what my PB was after that solve in the Stats window and it was 8.512 - the same time. I remember beating that time afterwards - it was my first sup-9.5 TPS solve. My PB at the time of the screenshot and that time were the same when it happened.



ok werr you tied your pb then


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ok werr you tied your pb then


Yea, that's probably it. I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 13, 2013)

dun some stuff, added a new colour scheme for chj

redownload client+server


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2013)

added some stuff for soup (full screen = alt+enter, zooming = pageup/pagedown, scroll bars) and made it not lag when solveing werybigpuzls (50x50 at 30tps doesnt lag at all now)

redownload client for d update


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2013)

changed how settings save, added different full screen mode for soup, autosaves if you close it during a solve, chatbox n stuff only shows wen online, weryslightly improved the renderizing


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2013)

new colourscheme, fixed a thing where d change size button wouldnt delete your times so your pbs would get deleted n stuff


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2013)

bigpuzls are alot faster (180x180 30tps = nolag)
scrambling is alot faster (0.14sek for 100x100 compared to 12 minutes before)
loading saves ia abit faster
dnfing is abit faster

redownlode client


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2013)

added rainbow4 colour scheme (brighter like rainbow3 but wif colours from rainbow2)
added /countdown command thing on multiplater so ist easy to start a race at d same time
added vercion numbers so its easier to keep track of update's
added 3 differnt types of relays (width only, height only, everything less than or equal to)

*redownload client and server*

also jus wondering: who uses this sim and does multiplayer work for you ?


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> also jus wondering: who uses this sim and does multiplayer work for you ?


I use it but I've never done multiplayer.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2013)

TDM said:


> I use it but I've never done multiplayer.



ok juan to do multiplayer ?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 23, 2013)

I've started casual solving on it, not tried multiplayer, also not updated my version ever but I might sune.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I've started casual solving on it, not tried multiplayer, also not updated my version ever but I might sune.



if you have a really old version and try multiplayer it will probably just crash


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Oct 23, 2013)

I use it but I'm bad. Not tried multiplayer.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2013)

version12

movecount/tps pbs
clicking the forumpost button on marathon/relay makes something like this (it copies it to your clipboard if you dint know that yet)
centre of zoom is top left instead of whatever is in the middle of the screen
current times/avgs are set out in a grid
in a relay, the tile size dosent change when the puzl changes

download client


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2013)

if anyjuan downloaded within the past 39meenut then redownload again csch fixed a thing


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2013)

v13.0 download

Custom scramble importing (just do ctrl+v after copying a scramble to your clipboard)
Replays (same as scramble importing but with a sequence of LRUD moves instead of a scramble)
Brackets around best and worst times in averages
Minimal mode (only the top left tile is visible)


BTW, I've solved the 5x5 in minimal mode. It's tricky but quite doable.


----------



## ultimate enemy (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone use two hands? I use one hand and have about 5.5 tps


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 4, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> Does anyone use two hands? I use one hand and have about 5.5 tps



I would imagine it being somewhat difficult to coordinate the two hands, for me, at least. My one hand TPS is about 7, but I think I'll be able to achieve a lot more if I practice.


----------



## already1329 (Nov 4, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> Does anyone use two hands? I use one hand and have about 5.5 tps



I use two hands and average 9 TPS.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> I would imagine it being somewhat difficult to coordinate the two hands


It's not too hard with practice. Ben and I use two hands (Ben uses ijkf and I use sdkl).
.


----------



## Wassili (Nov 4, 2013)

qqwref said:


> It's not too hard with practice. Ben and I use two hands (Ben uses ijkf and I use sdkl).
> .



Yep, same. I use ijkf, and it only took me about 2 days to get completely used to it after previously using arrow keys.

So for people who used one hand, try it with two, it is not that different.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2013)

v14.0 download

Added animations
Scroll bars aren't unnecessarily long when zooming in
Big puzzles are even faster
Ctrl+C copies scramble to clipboard
Ctrl+Z to retry the previous scramble
5 digit numbers fit better (idk why this would be useful but whatever)
Mouse controls


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2013)

I use IJKL because I'm used to doing OH and using letters means my English teacher thinks I'm typing (even though it's at 9-10 TPS).


----------



## KongShou (Nov 4, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> I would imagine it being somewhat difficult to coordinate the two hands, for me, at least. My one hand TPS is about 7, but I think I'll be able to achieve a lot more if I practice.



ben uses 2 hands and he has had over 15 tps


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 7, 2013)

TDM said:


> I use IJKL because I'm used to doing OH and using letters means my English teacher thinks I'm typing (even though it's at 9-10 TPS).



How does IJKL work? I can't figure out the finger placement for 2H, and using arrow keys do cause trouble if in class.


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> How does IJKL work? I can't figure out the finger placement for 2H, and using arrow keys do cause trouble if in class.


It's for OH. Just have the other hand on the keyboard, hit random keys occasionally, and don't look like you're concentrating _too_ much, and it's believable.


----------



## Wassili (Nov 7, 2013)

TDM said:


> It's for OH. Just have the other hand on the keyboard, hit random keys occasionally, and don't look like you're concentrating _too_ much, and it's believable.



Haha, it doesn't work for me, if I start 15 puzzling in class it seems like I'm typing at 200 WPM, so I can't really do it when there are not much people in the class


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Haha, it doesn't work for me, if I start 15 puzzling in class it seems like I'm typing at 200 WPM, so I can't really do it when there are not much people in the class


Well, it's all about timing. Just wait for when there's a lot of talking/other noise, and try not to move your hands too much  A quiet keyboard also helps. But my teacher has seen my copy a very long slide at ~90 WPM before, so she knows I can type quickly. Although I definitely 15 puzzle faster than I can type.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 7, 2013)

TDM said:


> Well, it's all about timing. Just wait for when there's a lot of talking/other noise, and try not to move your hands too much  A quiet keyboard also helps. But my teacher has seen my copy a very long slide at ~90 WPM before, so she knows I can type quickly. Although I definitely 15 puzzle faster than I can type.



you should write a book about it

"how to do 15 puzzle in class without teacher noticing"


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2013)

Two hands? Well that explains how fast Ben is. I use the arrow keys one handed and get 10-11 tps.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, I use arrow keys. Maybe I should switch to EDGY for ULDR.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 8, 2013)

TDM said:


> It's for OH. Just have the other hand on the keyboard, hit random keys occasionally, and don't look like you're concentrating _too_ much, and it's believable.



What is a good layout for 2H then? Also, 7-8 TPS is about my typing speed (100 WPM).


----------



## qqwref (Nov 8, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, I use arrow keys. Maybe I should switch to EDGY for ULDR.


so edgy

PS: blokpoi uses TUNE (because colemak)


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 8, 2013)

qqwref said:


> so edgy
> 
> PS: blokpoi uses TUNE (because colemak)



I use Dvorak, so...good 2H controls?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 10, 2013)

v15.0

Saves a list of how many times you have solved each 8 puzzle scramble
Fixed bug where you could still do moves with the mouse when a replay is playing
Fixed bug where session average would show as "Session average (n solves): *times* = average = average"
Fixed bug where >999 movecount averages wouldnt save to 3dp


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 10, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Saves a list of how many times you have solved each 8 puzzle scramble



Isn't there over 180k permutations?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, so even with a pretty inefficient encoding it's still well under a megabyte (much less than the Qt DLLs). Of course for any bigger puzzle this would be quite impractical.

Keep in mind that ben's the one actually updating the program, I just post the updates for him  The 8puzl table was my idea but he coded it.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2013)

v16.0
Mouse controls are used by hovering the cursor over a tile instead of clicking
Holding ctrl and moving the mouse won't do moves
3 puzzle is faster (lol)
Infinity tps pbs load properly (lol)
Linux version

Windows: client
Linux: client | server | SO files

for linux, extract stuff and put it all in a folder (maybe, idk if it even works).


----------



## YddEd (Nov 15, 2013)

Linux doesn't work. When I open it, it gives me 2 files named �@@�,@8 (invalid encoding) and ^�X�*Q^�� (invalid encoding).


----------



## rj (Nov 16, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Linux doesn't work. When I open it, it gives me 2 files named �@@�,@8 (invalid encoding) and ^�X�*Q^�� (invalid encoding).



Wat? You use linux? Try Wine.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 16, 2013)

How does IJKF work?


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> How does IJKF work?


Like IJKL, except F does what L does.
I=^
J=<
K=V
F=>


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 18, 2013)

TDM said:


> Like IJKL, except F does what L does.
> I=^
> J=<
> K=V
> F=>



How do you place your hand though? Although I already use sdkl, I'm curious as to how the other layouts work.


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> How do you place your hand though? Although I already use sdkl, I'm curious as to how the other layouts work.


Right index on J, right middle on I/K and left index on F. I don't use it, but that's how I'd do it if I used it (and I did use it a bit once, maybe for a week).


----------



## Egide (Nov 25, 2013)

Is there any Mac version available?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2013)

Is a blind mode possible, I would like to be able to see the pieces move in case I miss click?


----------



## soup (Dec 4, 2013)

*v17.0* - Client, Server
PBs are shown across the server
PBs are shown as blue+bold in forum posts
Chat box and time log can be resized
Multiplayer doesn't lag anymore
Multiplayer size limit removed


Edit: For the linux-using folk, did you manage to get the sim to work?
Edit 2: Fixed server link


----------



## tx789 (Dec 5, 2013)

somehow my pb for 15 puzzle is 0.000 for single, avg 12, avg 12, avg 50 and avg 100. Don't know why. I think I somehow reset it because all my pb's were wiped. But only the 15 puzzle says all my pbs for times is 0.000. Moves and tps is unaffected.


----------



## soup (Dec 5, 2013)

*v17.1* - client
Fixed bug where PBs sent to the server would be 0.001*actual time
20x20 size limit on multiplayer (until I figure out a thing)
Fixed forum posts


----------



## soup (Dec 13, 2013)

*v18.0*
Fixed forum posts again
Added BLD mode
Added an auto-updater


----------



## soup (Dec 15, 2013)

Server v5.2

after you have v18.0 client and v5.2 server, they should update automatically.


----------



## soup (Dec 18, 2013)

*v18.3*
-random state scrambler


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 18, 2013)

soup said:


> *v18.3*
> -random state scrambler



Which one?


----------



## soup (Dec 18, 2013)

Lucas Garron said:


> Which one?



now uses 2cycs to scramble


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 18, 2013)

How is that random state?


----------



## soup (Dec 18, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> How is that random state?



qqwref mention't it is.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2013)

soup said:


> qqwref mention't it is.



Depends on *how* you use them.

This really sounds like you have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## soup (Dec 18, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Depends on *how* you use them.
> 
> This really sounds like you have no idea what you're doing.



This is correct. I'm just the guy who posts updates. 

ed: I didn't make the sim so dunno, but Ben said he doesn't see why the new scrambler is better than the old one.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 18, 2013)

Who wrote it then? Ben?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2013)

Stefan, soup is just a guy who solves slidy puzzles. Ben is the programmer of this and has been since the beginning.

And unless I'm mistaken the scrambling algorithm is just the canonical random permutation one - for each piece, in order, swap it with a random piece not earlier than it - with a parity fix.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 19, 2013)

qqwref said:


> And unless I'm mistaken the scrambling algorithm is just the canonical random permutation one - for each piece, in order, swap it with a random piece not earlier than it - with a parity fix.



So, an interesting fact about the 15 puzzle is that this will *not* give the same distribution as "do lots of random moves", for what I think is the most natural definition of "random move" (pick a random piece adjacent to the hole and move it into the hole).

MRSS will leave the hole in a center square twice as often as a corner (in a stable distribution, the probability of being on a square is proportional to the number of neighbors).

Random permutations are fine, but this is something to be aware of.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2013)

You're right, it certainly won't give the same distribution as lots of random moves. Lots of random moves is an extremely inefficient and poor scrambling method for sliding puzzles, especially for larger puzzles - if you don't do enough moves, pieces tend to stay roughly where they started, and it's not clear how many moves are enough. Consider a 20x20 puzzle and imagine how many moves it would take to leave the 1 tile on the bottom right as often as on the top left! So yeah, as far as I know, none of the slidysims designed for speedsolving have ever used random move scrambling.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 19, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You're right, it certainly won't give the same distribution as lots of random moves. Lots of random moves is an extremely inefficient and poor scrambling method for sliding puzzles, especially for larger puzzles - if you don't do enough moves, pieces tend to stay roughly where they started, and it's not clear how many moves are enough. Consider a 20x20 puzzle and imagine how many moves it would take to leave the 1 tile on the bottom right as often as on the top left! So yeah, as far as I know, none of the slidysims designed for speedsolving have ever used random move scrambling.



Some WCA puzzles would also be very inefficient to scramble using lots of random moves, but we still use the resulting distribution to define a random state.
Since we *are* turning physical puzzles, the idea of "do lots of random moves" makes sense. We're just lucky that most puzzles have something that matches with "assemble the puzzle randomly". (Square-1 is the funniest case, but we use the most natural definition that works for both.)

Anyhow, it doesn't matter much. Just pointing out that "random state" is not well-defined here without further qualifications.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2013)

Lucas Garron said:


> Some WCA puzzles would also be very inefficient to scramble using lots of random moves, but we still use the resulting distribution to define a random state.


Honestly, it's nowhere near the same (except in Square-1, which is a bandaged puzzle). No cube or minx of any size needs more than a handful of moves to solve a given piece; a sliding puzzle of size n needs O(n) moves.



Lucas Garron said:


> Just pointing out that "random state" is not well-defined here without further qualifications.


Mathematically, it's never well-defined ("random" just means that it's not deterministic). Anyway, the consensus for sliding puzzles is that we want to be solving scrambles from a uniform distribution. Handscrambling random moves is just not a good model here; anyone who has played with a physical puzzle knows that for any reasonably small number of moves the scrambles are noticeably easy (compare megaminx, where a scrambling algorithm can only ever generate a tiny fraction of the position space, and yet still make positions that look scrambled and feel very random).


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2014)

v19.0 (link is same as in OP)
Pasting scrambles from skype messages is easier
Fixed bug where pasting a scramble as the first solve after opening the sim would have a stupid tps
5x5 grids colour scheme
Slider to change distance between tiles
Option to enable/disable the black border around each tile
Changed save file format to allow saving during relays and marathons
Pasting a scramble for a different puzzle than the current one will ask if you want to switch to that puzzle
Width/height only relay pb files fixed
Fixed bug where you couldn't connect to a server if the puzzle was 10x10-20x20 (forgot to remove old size limit)
Leaderboards!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soup (Jan 2, 2014)

v19.1
Can't spam superfast averages by repeatedly loading a save file
UI changed a bit (leaderboard button on the main window)


----------



## soup (Jan 3, 2014)

v19.2
Fixed bug where relays/marathons on multiplayer would only show the first puzzle as scrambled and the rest as solved
Usernames in the chat box are shown in bold text
Leaderboard window is non-modal (can switch between it and the main window without having to close the leaderboard window)


----------



## soup (Jan 4, 2014)

v19.3
Leaderboard button doesn't show in fullscreen from alt+enter
New lines in chat are replaced with backslashes so you can still copy/paste scrambles
You can run the same leaderboard query multiple times in a row now
Pasted scrambles are read slightly better


----------



## soup (Jan 5, 2014)

v19.5
Clickable URLs in chat
Fixed a bug (I think) where times would lose precision when they were sent to the leaderboard


----------



## soup (Jan 6, 2014)

v19.6
Fixed the same bug for real this time (I think)


----------



## soup (Jan 6, 2014)

For the folks who have not updated to v19.6 (wwavelet, Paul, leon, gxx, shangshanruoshui, mylxc60, etc), please update.

The leaderboards are displaying times that are 1/1000th what they're supposed to be because of this, and the people on that small list there may be aware of that~


----------



## TDM (Jan 6, 2014)

soup said:


> For the folks who have not updated to v19.6 (wwavelet, Paul, leon, gxx, shangshanruoshui, mylxc60, etc), please update.
> 
> The leaderboards are displaying times that are 1/1000th what they're supposed to be because of this, and the people on that small list there may be aware of that~


I'm still on v16.0, but I never go online. Does that matter?


----------



## soup (Jan 9, 2014)

v19.7
Pressing enter has the same effect as pressing get leaderboard
Username leaderboard filter
Ctrl+C to copy stuff from the leaderboard
Movecounts are correct in relays and marathons (whoops)


----------



## soup (Jan 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> I'm still on v16.0, but I never go online. Does that matter?



Not really. The leaderboard thing was fixed anyhow, and it only matters if you've got any of the v19.x versions.


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

no new version yet ??


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2014)

Unless there's something you want added, there's nothing Ben wants to change right now.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 13, 2014)

custom controls plz


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 13, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> custom controls plz




You can request the controls to Ben and he would add them for you. I requested IJKL since my arrow keys drowned in Dr. Pepper after I solved my 9x9 sub 22


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 13, 2014)

no, I mean like ability to define your own controls


----------



## soup (Feb 13, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> no, I mean like ability to define your own controls



Added with version 21.1


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 13, 2014)

kty


----------



## Richy (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you know why I can't open the program? I downloaded the program a long time ago and I played a lot of times but one day it stopped working. I have been playing with my laptop but I want to be able to play with my computer.
When I open the program it says that there is an error when starting the application because MSVCP100.dll wasn't found. It also says that the reinstallation of the application can solve the problem but I have tried it many times and it doesn't work.
Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? How can I solve the problem?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Richy said:


> Do you know why I can't open the program? I downloaded the program a long time ago and I played a lot of times but one day it stopped working. I have been playing with my laptop but I want to be able to play with my computer.
> When I open the program it says that there is an error when starting the application because MSVCP100.dll wasn't found. It also says that the reinstallation of the application can solve the problem but I have tried it many times and it doesn't work.
> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? How can I solve the problem?



download this, extract it and put it in the folder with all the other stuff. you might need this one too


----------



## Richy (Apr 18, 2014)

The first link says that it has expired . I have downloaded the second one...

Edit: Ok I have downloaded the file fixer, I hope it works...


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Richy said:


> The first link says that it has expired . I have downloaded the second one...



oh, I guess the links are just temporary.

try these: msvcp100.dll, msvcr100.dll

click the "download zip file" links, not the "dll fixer" ones


----------



## Richy (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok all downloaded and extracted and it doesn't work. Now it says that the application or DLL MSVCP100.dll is not a valid image of Windows and that I have to check this against my installation disk. What does this means?

Edit: I have tried removing from the folder that dll but it says the same problem with the other one (MSVCR100.dll )


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 18, 2014)

can you post a screenshot

also what OS are you using


----------



## Richy (Apr 18, 2014)

well I'm spanish so my sistem is in spanish ( I say this because of the screenshot)
My sistem is Windows XP.

Edit: I can't post a screenshot because it exceeds the size limit.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Richy said:


> I can't post a screenshot because it exceeds the size limit.



huh

cant you post it on imgur or resize it or something

also maybe try without the msvcr100.dll file (you might not have needed that anyway)


----------



## Richy (Apr 18, 2014)

View attachment asd1.bmpI have already tried that and it happens the same error but with the other file (msvcp.dll).


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 19, 2014)

Richy said:


> View attachment 3944I have already tried that and it happens the same error but with the other file (msvcp.dll).



that image is blank, can you upload one to imgur?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 19, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> that image is blank, can you upload one to imgur?



Wasn't blank for me, just tiny, here's imgur mirror http://i.imgur.com/Q2l0KXK.png


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 19, 2014)

what files do you have in the folder?


----------



## Richy (Apr 19, 2014)

In the folder I have QtCore4.dll, README, changelog, slidysim_multiplayer, QtGui4.dll, QtNetwork.dll, the folder with the PBs, msvcr100.dll and msvcp.dll. 
Well and also the compressed folders that you download and you extract the files from them (client, dlls and slidysim_multiplayer).


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2014)

Delete MSVCP100.dll and MSVCR100.dll, and re-download them from somewhere else. I suggest googling the names to find a site where yu can get them.


----------



## Richy (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh sorry for not answering before. I will try that and hope it works. At least thanks for helping me.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 10, 2014)

Problem:

I started using this sim the other day (I downloaded it ages ago but never extracted the files, they were just sitting there) and now I tried to redownload it as I was having trouble connecting. 

I now get this pop-up when trying to open the sim: http://i.imgur.com/KgALjz3.png

I have repeatedly downloaded dlls from op and I have the QtGui4.dll file as well.


----------



## qqwref (May 10, 2014)

You say you have the QtGui4.dll file, but I don't see it. Where is it?


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 10, 2014)

trouble connecting to what?


----------



## scottishcuber (May 10, 2014)

qqwref said:


> You say you have the QtGui4.dll file, but I don't see it. Where is it?



It's in another file.

editBen the connect/disconnect button on the sim? 

The window said offline at the top.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 11, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> It's in another file.
> 
> editBen the connect/disconnect button on the sim?
> 
> The window said offline at the top.



yeah thats for multiplayer so you can see someone elses puzl if you are connected to the same server, you don't have to do that every time you load the sim


----------



## scottishcuber (May 11, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> yeah thats for multiplayer so you can see someone elses puzl if you are connected to the same server, you don't have to do that every time you load the sim



Ah. I thought it was related to the leaderboards.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 11, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Ah. I thought it was related to the leaderboards.



oh, no it does all the leaderboard stuff automatically


----------



## scottishcuber (May 11, 2014)

I figured it out it works now.


----------



## maps600 (Jun 10, 2014)

I got my server to work. I, myself, connect via "localhost". Would I give my friends, who want to play, my external IP?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 10, 2014)

maps600 said:


> I got my server to work. I, myself, connect via "localhost". Would I give my friends, who want to play, my external IP?



yes

did you port forward?


----------



## maps600 (Jun 11, 2014)

Does this look like proper port forwarding? My friends can't connect. The IPs are all right.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 20, 2014)

Does this work on Mac? Not home so I can't try.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 20, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Does this work on Mac? Not home so I can't try.



no not unless you can run .exe files somehow. maybe it would work with this or something, dnoe, i've never used a mac.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 31, 2014)

OP is not latest version right?

couldja link me to an updated version please and thank you


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 31, 2014)

googlebleh said:


> OP is not latest version right?
> 
> couldja link me to an updated version please and thank you



yes it is (it says 12.3 but it is not but I cant change it because ban'd) but I will probably be posting the newest version sometime verysoon (within a few days)


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2014)

v22.0
Complete rewrite
BLD mode does not exist (yet, I will probably re-add it though)
Leaderboards are gone (until I can fix them, but I might not do, I don't think people really cared about them)
Keyboard+macros control scheme - do shift+move to repeat a move a bunch of times, handshifts are controlled by 3/4/7/8 and it shifts in/out by gridsize (use an NxN grid colour scheme)
Multiplayer looks nicer, settings are sent across the server
Time/movecount/TPS is shown for each user on multiplayer
Solver - activate with alt+S, wait for it to load (it might take a while for some puzzles - ~30 minutes for 15 puzzle), then do ctrl+S to solve the current state
PBs are saved in a csv instead of a bunch of txts, and the full solve data is stored too (time/movecount/tps/scramble/reconstruction/date+time for each solve)
A lot more colour schemes
Setting to change the base of the numbers
Different "display types" - PBs saved for each one
Different scramblers
Animations can be twice as long as before
Increased size limit to 1000x1000 because why not
Big puzzles will work on multiplayer (tested with a 300x300)
Reconstructions are more compact (will show "R20" instead of "RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR")
Stats window is different - solve data is shown in a table. If you are doing a marathon/relay, double click a row to see the full solve data
CTRL+P to render an image of the puzzle (also works on multiplayer, just click on the puzzle first)
If control scheme is set to Keyboard+macros and you don't use any macros in a solve, a popup will ask if you want to change to Keyboard control scheme
Probably more stuff too


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 21, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

The settings menu is so big it can't fit on my screen, so I can't change anything past move piece/move blank, and it I drag the window up I can see the change controls button but can't click it, so I'm stuck with arrow keys. Not that problematic as I usually use IJKL anyway (E: actually that is a problem because my arrow keys are tiny and it's not easy to use them), but I don't know if there's anything past that... please could you make the window wider and shorter (or something that would fit all the settings on a smaller screen)?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 27, 2014)

I think there is an issue with the adjacent 2 cycle scrambler. As soon as the puzzle is a scrambled the timer starts, speaking of which a "no inspection" mode might be a good idea.


----------



## soup (Jan 2, 2015)

*v23.0* (client)
BLD mode
Standard deviation shown for averages
Updated settings window
Added option to use clicking/hovering for mouse controls
Puzzle window/stats grid can be resized (click+drag just above the time/moves/tps labels)
Chat box on multiplayer can be resized
New colour schemes - main scheme and subscheme
Added a blue "15" icon
Fixed bug where leaderboard button would reappear after exiting fullscreen
Fixed bug where maximize -> fullscreen -> exit fullscreen would resize the puzzle weirdly

*v7* (server)
Fixed a crash bug
Added a red "15" icon
Updated to work with v23.0


----------



## Richy (Jan 3, 2015)

With the new version I can't change the main color scheme. I want to have L2L Rainbow as my main colour scheme but the scheme is always being all the tiles red. How can I change it? Is it a bug or something?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 3, 2015)

Richy said:


> With the new version I can't change the main color scheme. I want to have L2L Rainbow as my main colour scheme but the scheme is always being all the tiles red. How can I change it? Is it a bug or something?



Put scheme thickness at 1.


----------



## Richy (Jan 3, 2015)

OK, now it works perfectly. Thank you so much.


----------



## qqwref (May 3, 2015)

Thanks ben! Lots of cool new stuff in this version.

v24.0
Fixed solver and added a separate window for it so you can customise what method it uses. Some preset methods are included
Fixed relays sometimes crashing when using mouse controls
Fixed timestamp sometimes displaying as "Thu 1. Jan 00:00:00 1970"
Fixed stats not updating properly after a custom scramble on multiplayer
Fixed timer not stopping after a marathon solve on multiplayer
Scramble animations don't play during relays
Improved (hopefully) parsing of scrambles entered with ctrl+v
Solver runs on a separate thread
Ctrl+Shift+V to paste the inverse of a reconstruction
Added easy/hard scramble mode for 3x3 and 5x5 puzzles
Added a few new scramblers (Rotate 90/270, Flip vertical/horizontal)
Server program is now built into the client
Fixed leaderboards, finally
Added settings to change the delay between moves that are done automatically by holding down a key
Put the settings window in a tabbed display, so it's slightly less disgusting to look at


----------



## Roman (May 3, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Thanks ben! Lots of cool new stuff in this version.
> 
> v24.0
> Fixed solver and added a separate window for it so you can customise what method it uses. Some preset methods are included
> ...



cool, thanks a lot!


----------



## qqwref (May 11, 2015)

v24.1
Fixed bug where animation durations would sometimes get set to 60.000 when opening the sim
Fixed bug where resetting your leaderboard account password would sometimes show an error message and a success message
Fixed a few issues with BLD pbs (memo time is now saved)
Added "Adjacent tile" display type, where only the tiles adjacent to the blank are visible
Added "Adjacent sum" display type, where each tile shows the sum of the 4 tiles adjacent to it
Added "Last move" display type, where only the last tile that moved is shown
Tile size doesn't change when changing the puzzle size.
Press "end" to save the current zoom level. Pressing "home" will reset the puzzle to that zoom level.


----------



## soup (Jun 5, 2015)

v24.3
Added "Fading tiles" display type, where doing a move will decrease the opacity of the tile that moved
Added "Vanish on solved" display type, where a tile permanently turns blank after entering it's solved position
Added "Keyboard or mouse" control selection option on the leaderboard
Fixed bug where times longer than 24 hours would be formatted incorrectly
Using Ctrl+P to render an image will now show a popup so you can choose a file name/file format
Size of images rendered now depends on how much you zoom in
Pressing "end" now zooms the puzzle to fit in the window
Font size is controlled with a spinbox instead of a slider
Amount of moves used with the "random moves" scrambler is controlled with a spinbox instead of a popup


----------



## United Thought (Jun 12, 2015)

Sim downloaded, multiplayer set up. Is there a server I could join?


----------



## Richy (Jun 14, 2015)

I have tried to create an account for getting a leaderboard and it says that the confirmation message have been sent to my email but it doesn't. Any ideas what is happening? (I have tried to create a second account with another email but it happens the same...).


----------



## qqwref (Jun 14, 2015)

United Thought said:


> Sim downloaded, multiplayer set up. Is there a server I could join?


Ben says: add him on Skype (ben1996123) if you want to go on his server



Richy said:


> I have tried to create an account for getting a leaderboard and it says that the confirmation message have been sent to my email but it doesn't. Any ideas what is happening? (I have tried to create a second account with another email but it happens the same...).


Ben says: try to login, and it will ask to resend the email


----------



## Richy (Jun 14, 2015)

I have tried to login multiple times and it appears the text about resending the email and I have accepted and it does not send the email to my email account...


----------



## qqwref (Jun 14, 2015)

Ben says... try making your account again, and if that doesn't work check the spam folder, and if that doesn't work then try a gmail address.


----------



## Richy (Jun 15, 2015)

OK. Now it works. With a gmail adress it works perfectly. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## soup (Jun 18, 2015)

*v25.0*
Fixed a few very minor bugs (incorrect default settings on leaderboard, marathon length spinbox not disabling in settings)
Fixed crashing when using ctrl+V to import custom scrambles
Fixed colour schemes not working on minimal
Fixed bug where importing custom scrambles on a not-standard solvetype on multiplayer would sometimes crash other clients
Leaderboard account window now has a "resend activation email" button
Replaced easy/hard scrambles with the "custom difficulty" scrambler (settings for old easy/hard scramblers are in readme.txt)
Ctrl+Page up/down to zoom more slowly
Ctrl+End to zoom the puzzle to completely fill the window
Added handshifts for all control schemes
Handshifts are visually shown on the puzzle ("inactive region" is dimmed)
Added "row minimal" display type. Like minimal, but the whole first row is shown instead of just the top left piece
Added option to draw blank tiles instead of not drawing anything in certain solve types (minimal, row minimal, adjacent tiles, last move)
Ctrl+move will scroll the window
Shift and +/- will bring up the "change puzzle size" popup from the settings window


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a Mac... :/ Don't worry, I have CrossOver, but I can't figure out what to do here:


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I have a Mac... :/ Don't worry, I have CrossOver, but I can't figure out what to do here:



Help? Please?


----------



## cashis (Jul 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Help? Please?



use windows :/


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 14, 2015)

cashis said:


> use windows :/



I don't have a Windows computer :/

...I still need help.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 11, 2017)

doesnt work 4 me


----------



## ruwix (Aug 17, 2017)

Try this online 15-puzzle https://ruwix.com/online-puzzle-simulators/sliding-15-puzzle/
You can use your own images, save them to a URL and challenge others to solve it.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 21, 2017)

ruwix said:


> Try this online 15-puzzle https://ruwix.com/online-puzzle-simulators/sliding-15-puzzle/
> You can use your own images, save them to a URL and challenge others to solve it.


i doent like it


----------

